# Cot to bed and toilet training



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

LO is now 21 months old and has been with us for 9 months. I have attempted toilet training but just doesn't seem to be anywhere near getting it at the moment. was also wondering at what age it is best to go into bed instead of cot? hopefully this is a way off at the moment and LO is not trying to get out of cot at all x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

I would say you've got at least another six months before you need to think about toilet training, maybe longer depending on LO. Also keep him in the cot as long as possible, life gets a lot more complicated when they can get out of bed.....!!


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

I was under the impression that typically girls are ready for potty training at circa 2 - 2 1/2 & boys circa 2 1/2 to 3. So possibly a little soon for your lo. My LB is 27 months and showing no signs of being ready for potty training, amongst friends & kids at various toddler groups he goes to his age none of the boys are & only 2 girls are, so would say there's no rush.

The move to a bed is dependent on size & how adventurous they are on climbing, a few friends needed to move their lo's at your daughters age due to clambering out.  We moved our son about a month ago purely because he is so tall and also getting difficult to lift in.

Rx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Blossom is nearly 26 months and I have no intention of changing her cot into a bed (until she climbs out!). I believe it's right to wait for the child to give signs of wanting to use the toilet. We've had a potty since she was about 22 months, it sits in the bathroom & she uses it when she wants, no prompting or bribing. Doing it too early can cause issues later on so we just have a very relaxed view on toileting. She's just starting to say when she's done a wee in her nappy and has been telling us of number 2's for quite a while. We talk about where it can go potty/toilet/nappy. I let her see inside her nappy if she asks & don't make big thing about smelly/dirty ones as I don't want to give her a fear. When I change her I let her wipe herself (once I've pre cleaned lol) and apply Sudo.  What I'm trying to say in a bit of a waffled way is relax & go with the flow of your little one, they will all do it when they are good & ready (& anything like blossom if you push too soon she just won't do it!)


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, let them lead in terms of toilet training.  We started putting Bug on the potty before and after bath, not saying much about it or making a big deal, just because he tended to wee immediately after the bath ... in the bath, on the bath mat, on the towel... ggg  

Re the bed, we actually went from cot bed to toddler bed when he was about 26 months, because we were having big problems with bed times.  It worked really well for us and he loved it.  I just put cushions on the floor beside the bed and he only rolled out the once.  We could hear him on the monitor heaving a big theatrical sigh and muttering grumpily to himself as he climbed back in!


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

My lo was in a cot bed to almost 3. Even at approaching 3 he showed no signs of being ready for toilet training but we needed to get him ready for nursery so had to go for it. It took a while but we only had a few accidents at nursery.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Little pink was 29 months when we started toilet training and 33 months when she went into a bed. We were a slightly different approach in that I kinda pushed the toilet training as I was returning to work and wanted to ensure the consistency of me doing it. She was a bright button and I felt she could do it, but we had had no success on the toilet before at all. So one day she got up and I explained she was going to wear big girl pants today and that was it, no nappy. And within an hour she had done her first wee in the potty. We had had a potty for months before hand and absolutely no joy. I think while she knew she could wee in a nappy then why try anything else. But in wearing pants and wetting them a few times she realised she didn't like the feel and that was it. She went to nursery 4 days later and was dry and pretty much had it sussed in a week. She was ready and just needed a little nudge. It's about knowing your child I suppose. But she's so young I wouldn't worry at all at the moment


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I would recommend not rushing into anything. LO is 23 months and we tried her in toddler bed at the weekend as thought she was ready. She wasn't! Although she initially seemed keen , jumping in it happily and pretending to go to sleep, when it came to bedtime she totally freaked out and got really distressed. DH had to put the cot back together the same night! Looking at it now I feel we took her safety net away. 
Since then she has still been bit unsettled going to bed. We are going to leave it now until as long as possible! 

Will leave toilet training until at least the summer. She has a potty and can let us know when she's done a poo or wee but no rush and it will be easier in the summer - less clothing!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

There's absolutely no hurry.  Nothing awesome about managing toddlers and toilets or toddlers and beds.  I put Wyxling in a bed about that age because she repeatedly climbed out her cot.  Tiny is still in a cotbed (with the bars on) at 3 1/2.  He likes it, it makes life easier.  I would definitely not try to hurry these things, when they're ready, they'll let you know!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Master C is still in his cot at three and a half, albeit with the side taken off as he's way too heavy to lift now! we're thinking of moving him to a bigger bedroom so probably will change beds then, or maybe just after so he can get used to the new room first.

As for toilet training, we're no where near him doing that either. it's pretty depressing actually as he's going to school in eight months. 21 months is nothing, I wouldn't even give it a second thought


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

With my first two I only took down the sides of the cot when they stopped wearing a nappy at night and needed to be able to go to the toilet. Both of mine stopped nappies at night a few weeks after being dry in the day - sounds great but actually really annoying!

Potty training - I agree with the the advice if you push it too early you can cause all sorts of issues. I potty trained my daughter just after her 2nd birthday as I was going back to work but it was way too early and whilst she picked it up fine she used to get so upset about doing a poo for a long time - with number 3 I will be waiting until he is ready.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

It is good to know that its not anything I need to be worrying about yet especially as I don't want to push the potty training and make it an issue! Thanks x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

So jealous of you who are still using cots! Pixie could and did climb out of his from about 19 months...


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

My daughter is 19 months and has shown small attempts to climb out...noooo! 
She is a climber we always knew that when she started climbing the puffy to jump over to the settee aged 14 months. A bit of a wild cat and I swear I must've grown eyes in the back off my head.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We put Wyxling in a sleeping bag which kept her in her cot for a while after she could climb out (although it did only take a few months for her to learn to roll over the cot bars in the sleeping bag at which point the bed was inevitable!)

She used to undo the sleeping bag at first, so I used to do a single stitch in it every night to sew the zip shut!


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

DS was in a toddler bed already when he came to us at 22 months. We toilet trained him a while ago but he still has endless accidents, so I'm not sure if he was ready and we did it too soon. He's 3 and a half now and been out of nappies for at least 6 months, but still wets himself ALL the time   

DD will be 3 in April and people keep telling us she's too old/big for a cotbed, but we've attempted taking the sides of her cot and it was a disaster  We persevered for a fortnight but she started going into DS's room and waking him up, so in the end we just put the sides back on. She's much happier in her cot so I don't see any point in rushing it. I just ignore everyone else. She's my daughter, I know her best and I'll do it when she's ready   She's also nowhere near ready for toilet training. She did start taking her nappy off and standing at the toilet like DS (so cute watching her try to wee like a boy), but she doesn't want to sit on it. On the few occasions we've tried the potty, she'd quite happily sit on it but then go off and wee and poo elsewhere. When we told nursery we were potty-training her they looked horrified  And the day I sent her in without a nappy she went through 3 sets of clothes and they had to put a nappy on her anyway. So yeah, we're waiting for that too now.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

bugger what people say....you know your chid, our LO has always been the last of her age-peers to do milestone events.....


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

What beachgirl said....


----------

